# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Trajnim & leksione >  Punime në Excel

## Sirius

Ketu ftoj anetaret te paraqesin punimet ne Excel (kuptohet ata qe dojn me nda punen e tyre me te tjeret). 

Po e filloj me nje punim te thjesht quhet Fleta prezantuese sherben per shenimin e te hyrave mujore.

Eshte e punuar ne Excel 2007, kam perdor ngjyra te leta per sy dhe formula te thjeshta me nje sekret te vogel per fshehjen e numrave ne qelulat ku gjenden formulat.

http://uploading.com/files/eme29e46/Fleta%2BPrezan

----------

